# اليوم اول لقاء للقمص زكريا بطرس على قناة الفادى



## marcelino (1 أبريل 2011)

*اليوم اول لقاء للقمص زكريا بطرس على قناة الفادى*

 * يسعدنا اليوم أن نعلن لكم عن ترددات قناة الفادى الفضائية (أكاديمية البحث عن الحق) على القمر Galaxy 19 والذى يغطى إرساله كندا وأمريكا والمكسيك، هذا وسوف يبدأ البث إلى الشرق الأوسط على القمر هوت بيرد بعد وقت قصير جداً، وبهذه المناسبة يسعدنا أن نقدم كل شكرنا لله الذى أعاننا على البدء فى الإرسال بالرغم من كل الإعاقات التى كان الشيطان يضعها لإفشال العمل، كما نشكر كل الأحباء على صلواتكم ومؤازرتكم وإشتياقاتكم وتعضيداتكم.  ,يسعد إدارة الموقع أن تهنئ أبونا القمص زكريا بطرس وكل العاملين معاً بالخدمة وكل المشتاقين إلى معرفة الحق وإنتشار كلمة الحياة إلى كل المسكونة ببدء إنطلاق الإرسالية العالمية عبر القنوات الفضائية. منقول عن موقع القمص زكريا بطرس  Galaxy  19  Transponder: K21  Frequency: 12,084  Symbol Rate: 22.0  FEC: 3/4  Polarity: Vertical  * 





 

صوت المسيحى الحر


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (1 أبريل 2011)

Well don but i want to now why AbonaZakaria moved from Alhaia Chanel


----------



## marcelino (1 أبريل 2011)

rafaatbarsoum قال:


> Well don but i want to now why AbonaZakaria moved from Alhaia Chanel



*مش دة المهم دلوقتى المهم انه رجــــــــــع تانى 
*​


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (1 أبريل 2011)

Thank's Marcelino Brother


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 أبريل 2011)

*بأتى هذا بعد دقائق قليله من إعلان الزغبى بطولته على إحدى القنوات الفضائيه بأن الفضل يرجع له فى كشف زكريا بطرس (كما يدعى ) وأنه السبب المباشر فى عدم خروجه على اى من الفضائيات .*


----------



## apostle.paul (1 أبريل 2011)

*ايه دخل الصعلايك فى كلام العلماء الصعلوك الاهبل يقعد يولول ويكشف راسه فى ساعة عصرية يدعى على النصارى ويسيب العلم للعلماء 
احنا هنعيل على اخر الزمن مع مهاتيل المسلمين 

*


----------



## bilseka (1 أبريل 2011)

welcome   back   abuna   zakaria


----------



## besm alslib (1 أبريل 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *بأتى هذا بعد دقائق قليله من إعلان الزغبى بطولته على إحدى القنوات الفضائيه بأن الفضل يرجع له فى كشف زكريا بطرس (كما يدعى ) وأنه السبب المباشر فى عدم خروجه على اى من الفضائيات .*




*اللي يفرح بجد ان الهم فضل مكبير بقناة القمص زكريا*

*ولازم يتم توجيه شكر خاص الهم لانهم حاولو يمنعو من الكلام في برنامج واحد وعلى قناة وحده كان هو مقيد فيها *

*فاراد الرب انه يساعده في انشاء قناة خاصه ليه والاكيد هيكون ليه كامل الصلاحيات والحريه فيها*



*دائما حكمة الرب وعدله اقوى بكتير من الشيطان *​


----------



## besm alslib (1 أبريل 2011)

*اول لقاء للقمص زكريا على قناة الفادى فيديو*


[YOUTUBE]tS63tdG8iCU&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## marcelino (1 أبريل 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *اول لقاء للقمص زكريا على قناة الفادى فيديو*
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]tS63tdG8iCU&feature[/YOUTUBE]​




*تـــــــــــــــــسلم ايدك على الفيديو
*​


----------



## shoshago (2 أبريل 2011)

اخيرا رجعت يا اسد المسيحية ربنا معاك ومستنين انشاءالله القناة على الاوربى ةترجعهم تانى لجحورهم


----------



## grges monir (2 أبريل 2011)

*ظهور القناة رد قاطع على كذب الزغبى
لنرى تبريرة الان لكذبة على الناس*
*ربنا يجعلها بركةلكثيرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2011)

*ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك يا ابونا الغالى ويثمر من تعبك نفوس جديده تفرح قلب المسيح*


----------



## Scofield (2 أبريل 2011)

مستنى القناة من 5 سنين


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *اول لقاء للقمص زكريا على قناة الفادى فيديو*
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]tS63tdG8iCU&feature[/YOUTUBE]​



*سلم ايدك يا حبيبتى ويعوضك تعب محبتك​*


----------



## apostle.paul (2 أبريل 2011)

*موقع قناة الفادى *​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 أبريل 2011)

ميرسي مارسيلينو للخبر 
وميرسي بسم الصليب للفيديو
الرب يبارك تعبكم


----------

